# Lang Smokers vs. other Top of The Line Smokers



## pig-a-liscious

Hi everyone, my name is Harv Whitney and I really enjoyed all the posts and comments that all of you have made concerning Lang Smokers. I currently have a Meadowcreek offset stick burner and I have enjoyed a lot of what I have smoked but there are a lot of hot spots to be careful of. That said, I am looking at wanting to take a step up and get a new better quality smoker that is also a little larger than my 36. I have been trying to do mu due diligence here in looking at different smokers and I watched this years Kingsford Pittmasters competition on TV and paid a lot of attention to who was cooking with what. Out of the three finalists for the $50K year end competition prize I noticed that Leanne Oxley from Sugars BBQ is an avid Land smoker user. She won the Baby Back Ribs portion of the contest and the winner of this years Kingsford Pittmaster Competition won with a Lang Smoker.

Now, having said all of that I have had a several people tell me about how good the Cadillac Rotisserie wood smoker is and I looked at and read all of the 82 testimonials on their website and they were outstanding. Several Cadillac owners have restaurants and one is in Blairsville, GA called Jim's Smokin Que. Several owners remarked about two things of importance to me........easy to keep the temperature right on the nose and secondly they don't have to use near the amount of wood that they used on other smokers and saved money. The quality of the product build was also raved about. The bottom line is that I was quite impressed to say the least.

Now my question to the group is, does anyone have any experience with or know someone that has a Cadillac smoker and either likes or dislikes it and why. The Cadillac Rotisserie Smoker is heavy in weight like a Lang but is also more expensive. Price certainly comes into play here but I am willing to spend a bit more for a smoker that is easy to use, keeps the temps without adding a lot of wood to cook low and slow and Kick's Butt.

I would greatly appreciate anybody's comments, thoughts, suggestions very much.


----------



## mfalto

Do you currently have a meadow creek SQ 36?   Im trying to decide between buying a SQ 36 or an American bbq Systems - all star.  Any recommedations from users of either of these.  Strickly for backyard use. mike


----------



## pig-a-liscious

mfalto,

I currently have a Meadow Creek SQ36 with a second tear rack and cover which I am going to be selling later this month.

The smoker has been OK.......but had I looked at or more importantly spoken to someone who had a Lang smoker I would have bought the Lang hands down.

I recently had the opportunity to work with a BBQ Team at a local Church that has a Lang 108 (Big Guy Don'ta Ya Know) and we smoked more than 85 butts last weekend for three events and I was absolutely blown away with the ease of use with the smoker, the consistent temperatures from one end to the other and didn't have to cut down two trees work of wood.

The BBQ Team Lead has a Lang 60 which was used as well for a second function and we loaded that up with butts as well.

Now, having said all of that, I have spent the last three months doing my due diligence on a an upgrade smoker to the Meadow Creek and I am going to purchase their 48 Patio Model.

I spent a great deal of time this year watching the Kingsford BBQ Pit masters program on the TV weekly and paid particular attention to who was cooking on what kind of smoker. In the final episode when it was down to three people for the $50K prize two of the three cooked on a Lang Smoker and the individual who finally one the $50K Smoked on a Lang.

Now I know that I am rambling on and I apologize to you. If you price out the Meadow Creek SQ36 with the second tier rack which you would want and a cover you are looking at around $1200.00+.

I would highly recommend to you to go to the Lang Smoker web site, spend sometime watching the free videos and they have the Kingsford BBQ Pitt Masters episodes on their site that you can see. Watch Ben Lang show you how to start a fire and season & clean your smoker as well.

If you haven't already looked at Lang I would highly recommend that you do and they have a nice looking 36 Patio model that is  just a little smaller than the 48 that I am going to order. Please note that the Lang Smoker is the "True Reverse Flow Smoker" and the only one on the market. I found out through a lot of digging that folks from Meadow Creek came down to Georgia, bought a Lang and tried to copy Ben Lang's reverse flow smoker design but I can personally tell you that their smoker does NOT smoke like a Lang. The butts we cooked for 12 hours and the pulled pork was moist and out of this world. Now the Lang 36 patio model costs $1095.00. Please go on the Lang Forum here and read some of the many comments from Lang owners.

I have looked at the American BBQ Systems Smokers and read all their client reviews which were very complementary. I think that they have a good smoker but I have never personally seen or used one.

Ok, I am at the end and NO I am not a Lang salesman but if I were I would sell a ton of them.

Please feel free to contact me again if you have any other questions.


----------



## mfalto

Wow.......Thanks for the response. The lang does look impressive!  It looks like he uses wood splits for the fire.  I generally use lump charcoal for heat with some apple wood chunks added for some smoke.  Do you know if the lang 36 would heat up enough using lump charcoal or is lump charcoal not a practical or efficient heat source for a lang?  I appreciate your comments about the SQ 36.  I was just about to order one but now Im re thinking.


----------



## bmudd14474

You can use lump in the lang if you want. Will work fine


----------



## mfalto

Is your SQ 36 a good smoker?  What did you like and not like about it.  What does a Lang do better to the point you want to sell your SQ 36 and buy a lang?  Im still am interested in the meadow creek and see lots of good comments about the sq 36.   Is the SQ 36 smoker box heavy enough steel?  Im checking out the lang but it may be to heavy to move around easily. mfalto


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Mfalto,

You can use lump charcoal, briquettes, wood or a combination of your choice. I used to use a combination of charcoal briquettes and wood but I have now gone to straight wood as I find the taste of everything I smoke to be better and the smoker temperature is a bit easier to manage.


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Mfalto,

I would say that the SQ 36 is an OK smoker. At the time I purchased it I didn't really know much about smokers. I bought it on the recommendation of a friend who's husband had bought one.

What I don't like is the inconsistent temperatures in various locations within the smoker that has caused several food items to be over cooked.

Now, some folks might say that you need to be more judicious about where you place what in the smoker and watch it more carefully but I would argue that a really good smoker will maintain better temperatures throughout the smoker.

I am a low and slow guy and I found up to a 25+ degree temperature difference within the SQ36 depending on where I placed butts, briskets, chicken etc.

The Lang in my opinion has a much better build quality and yes it is a bit heavier because they are using heavier quality gauge steel.

Something to consider perhaps is having the from wheels changed out to articulate and be the same size 8" tires that are on the rear of the smoker. That's what I am going to have them do to the 48 Patio as I will need to move around in the grass in the backyard. When I spoke with Ben about it and also putting a pull handle on or below the rack opposite the firebox so that I could easily move left, right turn around tec. he said NO problem.

The firebox of the Lang 36 Patio is also a bit larger that the SQ 36 from Meadow Creek and is thicker quality steel.


----------



## mfalto

pig a luscious  Your comments are very helpful.  I wish Lang made covers for their smokers.  What do you plan to do for your new 48.  My will be outside year round in my smoking area.


----------



## kbow

I don't know anything about a Lang, but i have a Cadillac and I can say that I am very satisfied with it. The first cook i did with it was with wood/charcoal only and it was very easy to maintain temp throughout the process. Since then i added the gas system to it and like this also. I have the double racks on mine and it allows me to cook 60 butts at one time which is a load weight wise and it requires you to learn how to load it without getting the racks out of balance. The motor has a switch to keep the motor from overheating should it bind up, but this is not a problem once you realize how the balance works with this cooker. I can now turn mine on and only come back each hour or so to eyeball everything and maybe add a stick or two of wood.I now use my gas system to maintain the temp, not to cook with only. I think that this is the most efficient use of the system. Hope this helps.


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Thank you Kbow for the information.

I have looked at the Cadillac smokers on their web site and their testimonials are awesome.

I spoke with a Cadillac owner Friday who has a restaurant and they are very pleased.

based on the number of butts that you mentioned that you did I am guessing that you own the 48X72 model which is a big guy.

I inquired with Cadillac about the possibilities of making a 36X48 version and they told me that this was no problem and gave me a quote. The 36X60 is just a little too big for me.

To cut to the chase as I would say, I was pretty well sold on the Cadillac until I recently joined a Church BBQ Team and had the opportunity to not only talk extensively with the BBQ Team Leed but found out that he has been cooking BBQ (butts, briskets, whole and split chickens, wings and turkeys ) for crowds as big as 1500 + people for the past 8 years and he personally owns a Lang 60 and loves it.

He convinced the Church to invest in a Lang 108, their biggest model because the Church does a lot of civic and school BBQ's for large crowds numerous times during the year, every year.

Now, I had the pleasure of cooking on the Lang 108 two weeks ago and we did about 115 butts.......low and slow for 12 hours and I was blown away with (a) how easy the Lang was to use, (b) the consistency of the temperature throughout the whole length of the smoker.... 230 degrees, (c) how easy it was to maintain the temperature.....it held it's own 230 degree temp for an hour and a half at least before I had to add additional wood and (d) we didn't need a ton of oak wood to do the job. I was quite candidly "Blown Away".

Now, I haven't cooked on a top quality rotisserie smoker for a comparison so I would in no way offer any type of negative comment.

I can tell you that the Lang like the Cadillac is hand made with thick steel and they share a similar overall smoker weight. The reverse flow smoking technology that Ben Lang developed is pardon me "kick butt".....pun intended and in this years Kingsford BBQ Pittmasters Competition, two of the three finalists going for the $50K prize did so on Lang 60 smokers. The winner won on a Lang 60.

Finally, so that I will shut up and probably the straw that broke the camels back if you will was the price differential between the two.

I could almost purchase (2) Lang Patio 48's with (8) inch wheels front and back....front wheels fully rotational for turning for the price of the 36X45 Cadillac.

Enough said.


----------



## bmudd14474

you can have a custom cover made for it.


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Mfalto,

As bmudd 14474 mentions, you can always look at having a custom cover made for it but I suspect that this would be rather expensive.

Like you, I will have to keep my 48 just outside of my patio porch because the door coming into the porch is a standard size door and not wide enough to allow me to put the smoker in the porch.

My plans for a cover are pretty simple. I am going to go down to Home Depot/Lowes and buy a nice tarp cover that I can tie around the bottom of the smoker to protect it from all the weather.

The Church BBQ Team Lead that I mentioned in an earlier discussion does this with his Lang 60 and it works just fine.


----------



## bmudd14474

Here is where you can get a cover http://www.grillwraps.com/


----------



## pig-a-liscious

bmudd14474,

Thank you for the lead here with grillwraps.com. I just took a look at their web site and it is rather impressive with what they can do and the 10 Yr. warranty.

I am going to send them the specs on the Lang 48 Patio that I am going to purchase and see what the price looks like for a customer cover from these folks.


----------



## bmudd14474

When they reply will you pm me the price so i can get a idea of cost


----------



## pig-a-liscious

bmudd,

Done !!

I just got the specs from Lang on the 48 (Length, Height, Width) and have the pics to send off to grillwraps which I will be doing in just a minute.

I will give you the results when I receive an email back from them.


----------



## bmudd14474

Thanks


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit

I would like to know how much the custom cover costs too...why dont you just post it.  If you dont want to post it, a PM would be greatly appreciated.  I'm guessing it will be in the $300 range....see how close I am...


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Chris,

I will certainly provide information about the quote that I receive so that everyone may benefit from it.

Harv


----------



## mfalto

Thanks for the info on covers.  I decided to order my lang 36 with a removable smoke stack.  this is a no cost option and I was told they do it often  and it will not leak or impact efficiency.  This will make it much easier to find a generic cover  which is a ton cheaper then having one made.   I have also decided to go with stainless steal racks since Im going to have this forever.  I cant decide whether to have a small hole drilled in the pit  in the middle for two temperature probe wires.  Let me know how you guys handle the wire on Langs.  thanks


----------



## pig-a-liscious

mfalto,

I think if you get onto the forum of Lang owners that you may well get some ideas here.

I know that I read about a post I read from a Lang owner who said that he uses a Maverick ET-732 dual temperature probe which is what I am interested in as well and he had a ??? can't remember what size hole drilled into his Lang in order to insert the two probes with wires so that they wouldn't get damaged by trying to use them and closing the heavy lid on them which cause problems.

I would suggest that you call Lang and speak with Benjamin if you haven't already and tell him what type/mfg temperature thermometer you are wanting to use......maybe if it's a Maverick that you are interested in using and ask Benjamin if he would mind going on the Maverick Industries web site, calling and speaking with a representative and getting whatever details he may need to know in order to (a) determine what size hole would need to be drilled (b) where on the lid it probably should be drilled (c) if there would be any additional cost to do this and (d) finally, what can he easily plug the hole with that would be easy to remove and insert when you are not using your temperature probe.

The lasts item (d) I would guess is really not a major issue from the standpoint of losing smoke and heat.

Just my thoughts for Ya !

Harv


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit

I have a small ≈1/4" diameter hole on each side of my lid (2 total) in the CC for my thermometers.  I also have one in the back just above the grate that allows my probes for my BBQ Guru to enter.  I dont lose any noticable heat or smoke from any of them if I am not using them and dont bother with any plugs.  I wouldnt drill it on the lid because if you want to open it, you will find it a total pain


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Great comment Chris.

Your point is well taken concerning putting a hole in the lid that I hadn't thought through.

What brand of thermometer do you use by the way? The Maverick ET-732 is attractive to me because there are two probes, one for internal smoker temperature and the other that you would insert into what you are cooking. You set the temperature that you want for what you are cooking and the internal temp that you want to maintain in the smoker and if there is a +,- difference, the Maverick will alert you.

Nice remote range as well.

Your thoughts/Comments?

Harv


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit

That is what I have, two ET 732s...have an older model too, but dont care for it because it wont hold the signal but does tell temps fairly accurately.  If you order extra probes, go with the longer ones.


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Awesome Chris, funny you mentioned about longer probe length. I just sent an email to Maverick asking if longer probe wires were available?

What length and at what cost.

Glad to hear that you have and like the Maverick ET-732.

I don't know what type of smoker that you have but do you generally put your probe wires through one or other of your holes drilled in the sides of your smoker or more often from the back side?

My thoughts are having Lang cut the holes for me when I place my order for the 48 since they can whip through the 1/4 inch steel a lot better than I can.

Any Comments?


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit

I have a Lang 48 patio model.  I always use the holes drilled in the front for my mavericks.  the back one is really only good for the Guru since that is where the fan is mounted.  Todd sells both the maverick and replacement 6' probes (comes with 3'), great place to support the small biz owner and site sponsor, plus he customer service is second to none.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=40


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Chris,

What is the chance of you sending me a pic or two of your Lang 48 showing me just where you drilled your holes?

If it would be any easier sending me the pis on my email I would be more than happy to send you my email address.

By the way, how long have you had your Lang 48 Patio and how do you like it?

Harv


----------



## mfalto

I will ask Lang where they recommend the hole being drilled. I was thinking of having them do it too.  Thanks for your comments.   I also was thinking about the Maverick ET 732.   What did you think about ordering the lang with removable smoke stack for ease of covering.  They said it will not leak or impact performance.


----------



## pig-a-liscious

mfalto,

Hey, my name is Harv Whitney and what is your name if you are OK with sharing it?

I found it interesting that Lang can do a removable smoke stack. I have never heard of that feature before. Kudo's to Lang and I'm not surprised that they have been so creative to offer this. By the way, what was the upcharge for the lower and upper racks to have them in stainless steel if you don't mind? I was thinking about possibly doing that as well and I would think that the racks would be easier to keep clean but not sure.

By the way, where are you located geographically? I was living just north of Tampa, FL but have moved to Palm Bay, FL on what's known as the Space Coast, just south of Cocoa Beach if you know the area.

Have you got a delivery date for your smoker as yet?

Weather is a bit cooler today about 68 and tonight it's suppose to get down into the 50's. Great "Smokin" weather.

Now I would prefer that the daytime temps stay in the lower 60's and drop down to the 40's or below at night.

Harv


----------



## mfalto

Hey Harv, my name is Mike.  The up grade to stainless cost  $195.  Im getting them for ease of cleaning, longevity and in Kansas City I will not be smoking during the winter most likely.  My current  grate  rusts some  during this down period and I want to avoid that.  I plan now on the following options....Stainless grates, drill and tap a hole for the thermometer probe where recommended by Lang, removable smoke stack and I haven't decided whether the have a hole cut in the firebox for a guru. When you cooked on the lang for the church did they use a guru.....do you have any thoughts about using the guru on  a Lang.  If you are considering any other options let me know.  Im going to order it buy the end of the month after Im sure I have all the modifications I want.  Im a little concerned about having it delivered in the snow because I have a steep driveway.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit

Love the Lang 48 patio.  I have had it for about 4 years now.  I bought it used but in nearly new condition (2 years old) except for all the creosote buildup inside.  The guy died from west nile and his wife wanted to get rid of it and said he couldnt cook on it anyway.  Which I can believe with all the buildup inside it. I upgraded from a new braunsfeld with a side fire box.  The holes are just above grate level about an inch or two past the door edge.  I would take a pic but I leave for work before it gets light and dont get home until after dark.  May have time this weekend if I dont have to work again.  I like my guru, but not sure I would buy another one given the price.  you really are better off learning your smoker before adding gadgets to it.  My stack is attached, but if I order a cover for it, I will have them separate the stack cover and have the bottom just lay on top of the smoker cover that has a hole in it with maybe velcro strip for a length to help get it over the stack .  Just for your info, the lang has no problems cooking in the cold...I've had in running in zero degree weather before.


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Awesome Chris.

I don't have a real cold weather problem......unfortunately, as I love cold weather but it's great to know that the Lang will "RocK" in the cold weather with no problem.

Now, I remember you mentioning about a "guru" in one of your previous responses to me and Mike just mentioned it to me as well and now you have again referred to it.

OK, you have me stumped and I am now showing my "Piggy" ignorance. What is a guru and what does it do, or what do you do with it? I have never heard of it before?

Harv


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit

a guru is a thermostatically controlled fan for the fire box and meat thermometer for the cooking chamber.  You can set the fire box fan to kick on and off to maintain the correct temp.  It will kick on and off as needed to maintain the temp and notify you if it gets too high or low.  It also has a meat thermo you can set and it will notify you when it hits the set temp.  There are different ones you can buy that have different options like running multiple fans, wi-fi connected, talk to i-phones etc...


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Whow !,

You say the fan is installed in the firebox where the wood is? I have never heard of that before. I am gathering that you have a guru with your Lang and have experience with it.

Sooooo, tell me what you think the benefits are if any and what  the associated costs might be?

I think if you really get to know your smoker and how to maintain the temperature and add the benefits of a dual temperature device like a Maverick ET that keeps a check on the internal temperature of your butt, briquette, chicken et al, and have a the benefit of the a second probe for the internal smoker temperature, complementing the installed smoker temperature device I would think that one would be in great shape.

Thoughts,

Harv


----------



## mfalto

Harv.  A complete guru ( model DigiQDX2) runs about $300.  Google BBQ guru and you can read about it on their web site.  I don't know if I will get one to start off or not.  Everyone talks about how easy a Lang maintains temp.  The guru adapter ( bulkhead induce mounting tube) for a Lang cost about $40.  I was thinking about having Lang drill the hole in my firebox in the appropriate place for the adapter and buying the adapter to put it in when my smoker arrives.  the adapter has a plug in it so I could wait to see if I want to spend the additional $ 260 to buy the rest of the guru.  The guru sounds pretty neat.  You close all the vent in the firebox and let the guru feed the fire oxygen base on the temp you have preset it to maintain.  I may just buy the Maverick and not mess with the guru at this time but I haven't decided about what to do about having lang drill me a hole for it.

With regards to the weather its good to hear the lang will work fine.   However I don't work to good in sub freezing temps.  So the smoker will be undercover in the winter!!   mike


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Chris,

I just spent a little time looking at different guru's and found one that sounded interesting. The DigiQ DX2? I read all the reviews posted and most were very pro on the product but........most of the customers were using a Webber Smoker, Big Green Egg and a couple of others. What I didn't read was any reviews from anyone using a Lang, Cadillac, ABS etc. off set stick burner smoker.

Now the comments that caught my eyes were, for low and slow smoking like I like to do for 12 hrs. or so on butts and briquettes, several people are saying, start your fire, get the temperature where you want it to be, put your food in.......early evening "set it and forget it" go to bed and get up in the AM and your food is done.....perfect..o..by the way.

Other comments are that folks load in their charcoal.....didn't hear anything about wood, smoke away and had charcoal not used and left over.

Now, I will shut up and listen to you having had experience with this product as it relates to an off set stick burner !!

One final comment though.......if I can smoke low and slow for 12-14 hours, load the wood into my Lang, get the temperature up to 225-230 keep it there all night and go to bed and not have to get up three or four times to put wood in...............they better get out of the way CAUSE I'm going to buy one of those "Puppies"

Harv


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit

yeah...that is wishful thinking...you can't set and forget wood burners....maybe if you are using a charcoal basket in it, but I dont use one, so cant say....I have to add wood to about every 45 to 60 minutes.  It does do a good job maintaining the temps, but that can also be done using the vents.  The benefit I see most is that many of the different woods burn at different temps and I dont have to fiddle with getting the vents set.  If you are wanting a set and forget, a stick burner is not the way to go.  I also dont smoke overnights and 20 hour smokes and the like.  My butts take about 8 to 10 hrs and my brisket packers take about 10 to 12 hrs.  I just get up about an hr earlier than usual, say 3 am and get started.  Like I said earlier, I'm not sure I would spend the large amount of $ if I had to do it over again.  It isnt that big a deal to drill the hole in the box yourself.  You just need a drill with a power chord and a step drill bit.  Harbor Freight sells the bits that are big enough for under $20.  Take about 10 min to drill the hole.


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Thanks Chris.

Your answer is what I thought it would be but wasn't definitely sure.

When I recently cooked on "Mr.Big Dog", the Lang 108 and helped with all those butts, the smoker maintained an consistent 230 degree temperature with consistency and minor tweeking with the vents. We added wood about every hour and had no problems.

Given your comments about investing in a guru I am going to pass. As you have said, in the world of owning an off-set stick burning smoker.....having to add wood just goes with the territory and I can do that.

Harv


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Hey Mike,

I suspect that you might have seen my post and question to Chris who has a 48 Lang Patio and a guru installed and his subsequent response back to me.

I was suspicious that one could do a "Set it and forget it" mode with an off set stick burner and Chris has confirmed it for me.

Now, that having been said, and given my earlier experience with the Lang 108, consistency of temperature throughout the smoker and just adding wood every hour....hour and a half I have decided to not look at considering the DigiQ Dx2 or other guru device. I don't see the value proposition here.

I believe that learning your smoker, tweeking the vents accordingly as needed will give you even consistent temperatures without a lot of effort.......especially if you have a Lang smoker.

Now, I am going to go with a Maverick ET-732 to monitor my butts, briquette, turkey, chicken temps internally and benefit from the additional probe that will monitor my smoker internal temp to complement the installed smoker thermometer.


----------



## mfalto

Harv  Im leaning the same way your are on the guru.  Now Im trying to decide when to order mine. Ive heard we are getting in the top dollar shipping time before Christmas, and that Jan shipping is cheaper.  I need to check this out.  mike


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Hey Mike.

I am sure that you probably know this but just in case you don't, you can either call Lang or go on their web site, main page and hit the shipping icon and that will take you to a page to fill out some info and they will send you a shipping quote. I believe that they have a couple of different ways to go, some a little slower and cheaper and those that are faster delivery and a little more money.

I am lucky in that I live about 4 1/2 hours away and I am planning on driving up to pick mine up and will probably season it on site, hopefully with the main man, Ben Lang and then drive it home ready to go.

I am going to go with the stainless steel upper and lower grates as you are and enjoy the benefits of easier cleaning.

I still haven't decided on the cover yet but I like having a full custom fit cover.......top to bottom protection.....easy zip on and off and a 10 year warranty.

Harv


----------



## chipotleq

Harv, i just got a lang 36 and i am also finding it has hot spots. Maybe the 108 is less noticeable givem the size. But with my 36 i just got last week, there is a 20-25 degree difference from what the tel tru reads and the right side of the upper rack closest to the smoke stack. When the tel tru reads 275 that is the temp on the left side closest to where the heat and smoke come in. And the bottom right closest to fire box will be 290 and right above around 300. Ben suggested closing the stack 3/4 open but it then i start getting white smoke. My solution was to purchase an alluminum 4" x 6 " vent from home depot and just placing it on the smoke stack inside to lower the heat escape inside the smoker. Temps are now even across. Only having thr bottom right about 10 degree hotter


----------



## pig-a-liscious

ChipotleQ,

Sorry to hear the news of your trouble as I have not herd this before and I have spoken with no less than 25+ Lang owners, many of them competitors in "Q" contests all over the country and they speak very highly of the Lang Smoker.

The 108 I cooked on was about three years old and just cooked like a dream. Since that time I have had the pleasure of smoking butts and briskets on a Lang 60 and got the same smooth results.

I will be smoking with the church team starting at 4:00AM tomorrow again on the 108 doing butts and turkeys. We will see how things go this time and if I don't get the same great results of smoking with ease and moist butts and turkeys I will definitely let you know.

Not sure if you are aware of it but there is a Lang forum on smokingmeat forums and I think if you hook up with some of the guys here you might get some good smoking technique suggestions. The smoking temperature variants that you are experiencing sound awfully unusual and out of character for a Lang smoker. Have you had any further discussions with Ben Lang concerning your smoking heat differences on the shelves?

Just closing the pin wheels down alone doesn't seem like that alone would be the fix as doing that will also increase the smoke coming out of the stack.

Harv


----------



## mfalto

Hey Harv    I hope others that have a lang 36 will chime in here on the un even heat problem mentioned above.  I have heard no complaints to date........but if there are problems I certainly would like to hear about them.  I have also never heard of anyone having to modify a lang 36 to make it work properly. 

Harv I wanted to mention another smoker Im looking at since you and I have been doing a lot of research.  You can look at it on Goodwinindustries.com.   Its the model 24/24.   It would cost me about $2060 with tax.  Its made by the people who created and manufactured the Good One before they sold out.  Now they are making quality smokers again under the name  "The Smoker"  Check it out.    It would be about the same you are spending for the 48.   The smoker can be left unattended for hours and maintain its heat.  Ive seen it in person and its a quality smoker manufactured in Burns Kansas. 

Im having a real problem deciding what to do.  I really like both  the lang and The Smoker.  they are very different quality smokers.  One big issue for me is The Smoker is $400 more than the lang 36.  However The Smoker has more room and the ability to cook unattended for hours........What to do?????????


----------



## chipotleq

Hot spots not really a problem for me. I also just got it and may need to just get used to it. I did the temp test while I was seasoning the pit. And I have only smoked food twice on it since I got it. Last time I smoked 5 whole split chicken and all came out pretty even on the temps. All chickens registered more or less the same temperature after I tested for doneness. So it just may have been user error on my part. Cooking that chicken at 300 degrees made the skin crisp up nicely and golden color. Love the clear heat results and the sizzle is music to my ears.


----------



## chipotleq

I'll try to do a test with bread or tube biscuits to see where the hot spots are on my lang 36. Will post  pics


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Mike,

Why don't you hook up with garyt, he has a Lang 48 I believe that he has had for several years and is very happy.

I will take a look at the smoker from goodwinindustries that you have mentioned but I can honestly say that it is going to take a lot to move me away from purchasing the Lang 48 patio that I have honed in on.

My reasons why Mike is that I had the opportunity today to smoke on the 108 again as well as firing up a Lang 60 deluxe and I did 16 butts, 70 chicken thighs and 12 turkeys and the results were absolutely outstanding. After I got the smokers up to 300 degrees initially I added all the food and kept the temperature at 240 degrees all day with minor tweaks to the pin wheels. Started at 5:00AM this morning and we were done at 4:00 PM this afternoon. Turkeys were golden brown in color and full of juice. The butts we pulled and they came out perfect.

I added a split of oak wood about every hour and a half.

Harv


----------



## mfalto

Harv     Your direct experience with the langs is invaluable in determining which smoker to buy.

Have you found a place that makes covers for Langs?  If I get one Im thinking about removable smoke stack to make it easier to cover. I talked to Ben Lang today and he said a removable smoke stack has no impact on performance nor does it leak.  He said it is not an uncommon modification.   If someone makes a good cover for the lang patio 36  at reasonable cost I may not get the removable smoke stack.      mike


----------



## glocksrock

Pig-A-Liscious said:


> Not sure if you are aware of it but there is a Lang forum on smokingmeat forums and I think if you hook up with some of the guys here you might get some good smoking technique suggestions.


Where is the lang forum? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Hey Mike,

I have in fact found a good company that makes marine grade covers for a wide variety of smokers and they have made several for Lang smokers.

Their covers are custom made with a zipper that goes from top to bottom for easy on and off. I also found out that the covers fit over the smoke stack of course and go all the way down covering the wheels and have easy straps to secure the cover on the smoker.

The cover allows the air to breath around the smoker so no moisture build up happens and the covers have a 10 year warranty against defects and any fading in color.

Here is the info I got:

Harv

Harv - Thank you for the inquiry and congratulations on your new smoker. We offer GrillWraps to order to fit all models and sizes of grills, islands and items needing a cover. While we do offer several marine grade fabrics, our number one choice is the Sunbrella fabric. It has a canvas appearance, breathable to limit condensation, *10 year warranty,* and the largest choices of colors.

You can see the full line of colors at: http://snb.la/SR0178   (We use the Marine Exterior fabrics with style numbers beginning with #46__).

We have made covers for the Lang Patio smokers and have all  the dimensions. A Sunbrella cover for your smoker is $549 including shipping. The cover will be reinforced for the sharp corners and top of the stack, have a zipper on the end for easy on/off and have straps with quick release buckles to hold snug. We are currently shipping 4 weeks from order. Please let me know if you have any questions.

Thank you,
Bill Donohue

Cove Point Canvas
P.O. Box 389
Barrington, RI 02806
Telephone: [u]401-648-6858 [img]skype-ie-addon...ing  FREE   end_of_the_skype_highlighting[/u]
Fax: 401-633-7500
E-mail: [email protected]
www.grillwraps.com


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Glocksrock,

I think if you look at the thread from the below you will see a lot of comments from Lang owners. Look for CulpeperSmoke.

Harv

11/19/12

Thread Starter  










 FIXME: needs styling from "post-user-info"
CulpeperSmoke
Trader Feedback: 0





  
offline

107 Posts. Joined 1/2010
Location: Culpeper, VA
Points: 11
Select All Posts By This User

My wife and I are considering buying a new smoker for Christmas. I’ve been back and forth between a stick burner and pellet. My budget is right around $1000. I’m pretty much sold on the Lang 36” which should be plenty of space of us, if I’m real good maybe we can up the budget to include the deluxe model.

My questions are pretty simple but cover all the problems I have with maintaining temps on my current charbroiler. If burning hardwood like Hickory or White Oak how long can you go before having to add wood. Once added additional wood can you keep going without changing the vents etc and still maintain temps? Anything else I should know?

Thanks and hopefully sometime in January I’ll be showing a QView with a new smoker.


----------



## mfalto

ThanksHarv


----------



## jtrainor56

For those of you looking at covers, go to The Cover Store (www.*the-cover-store.com).*  They have covers for everything and they may not have one specifically for the Lang but they do have covers for golf carts and ATV's that may fit your bill. I have owned covers from them for my A/C unit, deck chairs and my Weber Genesis for the past four years and see no sign of dry rot or cracking. They remain flexible in the winter and you can't beat their quality. That said I only own their Ultima line. A little expensive but a lot cheaper then the prices I have seen for custom made covers.


----------



## chipotleq

My lang hybrid 36 review : http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/153338/my-lang-hybrid-36-patio-thanksgiving-review


----------



## mfalto

Harv      I finally bought a smoker.  It will be delivered on this Tues.  After a lot of research and talking to lots of people I narrowed it down  to two smokers..... the Lang patio 36 vs the American Barbecue Systems All-Star.  * I bought the ABS All-Star* with ten inch wheels.  It is made here in Kansas City area.  I visited the facility where it is made and the owner Mark Hillman gave me an informative tour.  What put me over the top is a friend of mine who caters BBQ for a living  has experience on the ABS equipment.  He highly recommended the ALL-Star for a number of reasons including its quality build 11gauge steel throughout, Stainless steel cooking grates and shelves, and most important it's extremely easy to maintain a consistent temp in all ranges. I like the ease in which I can get to all three cooking shelve and how I can pull each of them out to get at whatever Im cooking.  It has a full length insulated fire box which provides consistent heat end to end in the smokerbox, 3 dampers for precise control of heat and smoke, a built in ash removal rake system allows easy clean out of firebox, and more cooking area than the Lang 36, I encourage any one to check it out on Americanbarbecuesystems.co.  There are more outstanding features than I mentioned here.

Both the Lang 36 and the ABS All-Star are outstanding smokers based on all my research.  For me I think the All-Star is a great match for my backyard cooking needs. 

I really appreciate every ones comments on the forum during my search.  The comments were realty helpful.  

Now on to looking at recipes on the forum.    Mike


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Mike,

Congratulations on your smoker purchase. I take it that you live in the Kansas City area and it was certainly a great move to go the ABS site, meet the owner, see the products first hand and tour the facility.

I look forward to hearing back from you after you have had a chance to smoke some goodies and how well everything turns out and the ease of using the smoker.

I do have a question for you. Given that you were at the ABS site and I am sure looked at all of their smokers, why did you not consider their "Pit Boss" rotisserie model? I have recently read  several articles and reviews of using a stick burning rotisserie smoker and they have all been very very strong.

I in fact spoke with a BBQ restaurant owner in Georgia that has a great business going and he purchased a Cadillac rotisserie smoker and swears by it.

He told me that he has owned and smoked on several off set stick burner smokers and enjoyed the results but when he got his current rotisserie smoker he said he found "Heaven" and has never looked back.

He told me that the ease of using the rotisserie smoker is just uncompromising. He never has to turn over his butts, chicken, ribs, brisket's or turkeys. Pops them in and occasionally sprits the food with apple juice/apple cider and that's it.

Harv


----------



## mfalto

Harv   My friend who has the catering business has used the ABS pit boss rotisserie model and loved it and highly recommends it.  I would have loved to have one but I don't need all the space plus if Im remembering right it was about $1200 dollars more and I just couldn't justify it for what Im going to be doing.  If down the road I get into competition and cooking for more people like at church.....I will definitely get one.  I am really impressed by the quality and all the little features  ABSt incorporated into their smokers.  I started a new thread in "wood smokers" where I posted some pics.  mike


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Hey Mike,

I understand your position on the Pit Boss and it certainly makes sense.

I just tried to find your new thread with your pictures but didn't have any luck.

Harv


----------



## mfalto

Harv. I'm a relatively new member to this forum.  Since I posted some pictures the rules say the post may be delayed until they can determine it is appropriate. I assume that's why its not there. Since your spending more on a smoker look closely at the pit boss in your comparison to determine what best meets your needs. I found it to be a difficult decision not to be rushed. Abs has facebook page too.


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Mike,

I am new to the smokingforums as well so it is good to know about the pictures. I have several pictures that I want to post when I was smoking 12 turkeys, some chicken wings and sausage on Wednesday before Thanksgiving. I unfortunately can't post them as yet because I have a virus on my laptop that is not allowing me to download the pictures from my camera.

You are absolutely right about doing your due diligence on selecting a new smoker and I think it does take some time to try and make sure that find the one that you believe is going to be the best for your needs.

I have looked at the smokers on the ABS website and they look very interesting. I have also been looking at the smokers on the Cadillac website which are rotisserie smokers. I have located someone locally who has purchased a Cadillac smoker and I am planning on going to see it before Christmas and find out how well he likes it.

I will keep you posted. I will be cooking tonight on the Lang 108 along with other smoker team members doing two cases of butts for a charitable event for the new Bass Pro Shop that just opened in Palm Bay, FL. We are going to feed their 175 employees pulled pork sandwiches and sides tomorrow.

Harv


----------



## unclejim

Funny to hear you compare an SQ 36 from Meadowcreek to 48" and up offerings from Lang and whoever.  The smallest offsets like the SQ36 are of course going to differ greatly from anything 48" and up. In something as small as the 36, it is hard to not be close to the fire and suffer what you describe as hot spots. Even the smallest charcoal fire will be as hot as the ones on the larger smokers when you meat is right next to it. Where the size of the chamber alone provides room to get away from firebox level heat and in to the zone of low and slow required to produce what you are after. Also lining the pan of any reverse flow with simple foil will add additional protection from too much direct heat so the reverse flow design can work as intended and smooth out the hot end. Unfortunately this site has become a marketing board for Lang smokers. There is nothing special about the cooking ability of Lang over others. Maintaining correct temps is how well you know and use your rig. Thicker steel holds heat longer, yes. But it is up to the user to know how to tend the rig to hold temp. If you are exposed to,wind, fix that! If you are lazy and dont tend the fire, fix that. If you just load up the box with charcoal and let it burn away, fix that.  If you want set it and forget it, you maybe wanted a pellet smoker and got caught up in the idea of stick burning from watching too much BBQ pitmasters. Reverse flows require understanding fire control, air flow control through the chamber not just the firebox, heat retension, patience and constant attention. The results are the best you can get though!

Now if you want a good looking smoker as well as a functional reverse flow. Look at mine as an example. I did not just say it was better at cooking Q. That requires all the above mentioned, experience, recipes and some skill too. There are many out there. Some of the most functional are home built. That takes skill and knowledge that few possess here. Brand aint the answer folks. Common sense solves most questions I see posted here. If you understand the process this food requires to make the good stuff. I wish this board would do a REAL 101's of the BBQ process in a reverse flow so this constant marketing for Lang could be replaced by exchange of knowledge. It would serve the community better! And not just help sell more rigs for Lang.


----------



## dba1954

I have a lang 36 patio, i looked at the Meadow Creek T260 but felt that the cost and size were not suitable. The lang 36 has 931 sq in of cooking space compared to 756 in the TS60. The material was 3/16" steel versus 1/4" with weights of 602 lbs vs 425. The lang seems much more substantial, I probably would not out live either of them however. The cost of the Lang 36 with SS grates was $1290 verus $2195 so that weighted heavily on my choice. The TS60 had 2 options that I like, one a lot. The bottom pull-out shelve is a really nice feature, both have a pullout top shelve. With the Lang if you are using the top shelf it's hard to get to the meat on the bottom if you need to baste or whatever. The other option is the ash tray although I put this as a nice to have. As far as people comparing the welds, mine looks great, i think people are nit-picking trying to justify the additional cost. The Lang build quality is very good. If you want to pay $900 more for less space and prettier welds that's a personal choice. If you are going for looks I actually prefer the Yoda's.

   At the end of the day, I suspect both will cook equally as well. It's up to the cook to give it the attention needed for good Q. When I wanted a new smoker my main criteria was that it be a stick burner. I think so by far outperforms the CookShack I also have, although I use that for quick smokes like fish and also for sausage. Since I do not know anyone with a Pellet I really didn't even look in that direction.


----------



## nybbq

I have to say this is one of the most lop sided reviews I have ever seen. You are comparing a SQ36 to a Lang 48 patio. To start off the SQ36 is an ENTRY LEVEL BBQ non RF smoker  and the Lang 48 Patio is a RF smoker, big difference. That’s like comparing apples to oranges. Also the cost $$$ of the Lang( $1900.) is twice the cost of the Meadow Creek($1,050.). So anyone looking to purchase a smoker do your homework when you compare smokers to make sure you are looking at apples to apples. The complete article is nothing but a sales pitch to sway people one way on a product. Uncle Jim, I agree 100 % on your post.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

UncleJim said:


> I wish this board would do a REAL 101's of the BBQ process in a reverse flow so this constant marketing for Lang could be replaced by exchange of knowledge.



@UncleJim,

Why don't you???

I'd love to see what you have to offer!


~Martin


----------



## ribwizzard

I think #29 is going to smoke them all!


----------



## dba1954

Originally Posted by *UncleJim* 




I wish this board would do a REAL 101's of the BBQ process in a reverse flow so this constant marketing for Lang could be replaced by exchange of knowledge."

I don't think the Meadow creek people want the truth, the truth being that they could have gotten a better smoker for far less money. Now they have to worry about how 'ptretty' a weld is to differentiate their smoker ..lol .

Go Lang !


----------



## va_connoisseur

UncleJim said:


> I wish this board would do a REAL 101's of the BBQ process in a reverse flow.


I think that is a great idea. We are all constantly learning and perfecting our craft of smoking. I would be willing to put my background as a training developer to use if someone was willing to do the camera time.


----------



## alblancher

After you get finished comparing different models of smoker you can compare Harley bikes to Yamaha and Honda,  next maybe Chevy trucks to Ford, maybe Mahindra tractors to Green Machines.

I know one reason for Lang biases on this forum is that they where one of the first, widely available, affordable, quality reverse flow smokers.   When I was looking to buy my RF smoker it was one of very few available in the size I wanted with a good reputation across many forums.   Many of the long time, well respected members of this forum own Lang,  I took their opinions into consideration when I purchased mine.

The forum has always been eager to discuss different smokers.  Everyone's opinion is appreciated.   But head to head comparisons are always biased.  What one person considers an indication of quality workmanship others consider an expensive, un-necessary detail.   Cooking area is not important if un-even heat prevents it's full use.   Slide in racks are great, if the rails still allow you to get that great big turkey in the bottom rack. 

Best way to buy a smoker is to cook on them.  Visit your local competitions and see what they use.  Read the forums and see what problems are being reported and how they are handled by the manufacturer.   Ask the people you trust what they like about their smokers.  If you absolutely love to smoke and have the resources price may not be a factor when deciding on what smoker you buy.  If you love to smoke but think paying this month's rent is more important then the differences between two smokers your decisions will be different.

As far as motorcycles I've never understood the "aura" around Harley Davidson.   That doesn't mean they are not quality bikes, just that I am not willing to pay a premium for "attitude".  I bought a bike that I love for about half the cost of a comparable Harley.  Riders may not ooh and ah when I pass by but I enjoy the ride just as much as they do.

Hemi?  Why do I need a Hemi?

Big Green Machine?  My Mahindra can cut grass, turn my fields, pull rows  for about 40% cheaper purchase price.  It's amazing but the neighbor's cows don't seem to know what kind of tractor I have even if my neighbor does!


----------



## ribwizzard

I'd have to say I disagree..

I like quality!  I'd rather spend more money and have something more enjoyable to work with, look at, and maintain.  From tools, to bikes, to the type of paint I put on my house, I'm going to spend more money for better quality every time.  I buy Harley because it's made from better materials, parts are more available as with accessories , and I'd rather polish real chrome over cast aluminum or plated plastic parts.  I'll buy a Caterpillar tractor over other brands because it was designed to be rebuilt and will last a lifetime. I'd buy a Meadow Creek over a Lang because I would not want to stare at a ugly design sitting on my porch, etc, etc,

It's not that I have an abundance of money to throw away, it's that I believe in spending my money smartly on quality products that last longer and have better resale value.  Something the Walmart generation just does not get.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

You're not buying to make other people happy you're buying to make yourself happy.
Buy the best that you can afford.
The "premium" stuff isn't always the best value.



~Martin


----------



## ribwizzard

I agree with the part about making yourself happy..

But pick out what you WANT first, then negotiate price second!  If you buy based on price, your just going to spend more money down the road trying to get what you WANT. 

Nobody marries a woman based on what they can afford at the time, do they? If they did, I'm sure alimony is kicking their butt!


----------



## diggingdogfarm

I'm talking about purchase price, not list price.


~Martin


----------



## alblancher

I look at my Yamaha and my Ford as transportation.  They are solidly built with good engines they get me where I want to go when I want to get there.  I don't get a shiver up my pant's leg knowing that I have real chrome on the bike and I don't have my day ruined when someone drops a set of keys or lays a helmet on my tank.

I make damn good food with my smoker, I'll bet the main reason is my skills, not some inherent advantage in the smoker.   I just can't imagine Lang being a step down from any other type of RF smoker.  There again, my smoker doesn't sit on my front porch where people leave little comments about it.  It's kept in the garage where it stays dry, rust free and ready to be brought outside when it's time to cook on it.

Bikes, wives and tractors are not central to a discussion about Smokers.  I just wanted to point out that the decision process someone goes through to purchase a smoker is relevant to the other decisions they make in their lives.  I didn't buy a Klose or custom made smoker because my smoker is a tool and I bought the best tool for the job I do, a job I do pretty darn well if you ask anyone that eats my Q.

BTW    Anyone that doesn't look at "upkeep" and the practicality of lifestyles when deciding to get married is making a mistake. If you spend your time arguing about money or fretting about when the other one will get home from the bar, life will be miserable.

Just my opinion,  buy the smoker you want, no matter what anyone on this or any other forum tells you.  If you enjoy cooking on it, that's all that counts.


----------



## ribwizzard




----------



## dba1954

If the tool/smoker does the same job at 1/2 the price but doesn't have welds that you consider 'pretty' .... who the hell cares. Stop trying to force everyone from justifying your expensive purchase and take it as you bought what YOU wanted and was right for you and realize it might not be right to others.....


----------



## alblancher

Simple answer  I have kept every smoker I have ever bought.  From the 3 ECBs I learned on to the old style Okie Joe offset I have had for over 20 years to my most recent purchase a Lang 36.  They are tools and each has it's purpose.  Each smoker was a learning experience and a step up in capability.

Resale value is of no importance to me when discussing tools.  Houses and property, yes, tools and automobiles no.  I use them till they are used up or I tire of them and then I gift them to my family or an employee so they can further enjoy them.  My F150 has over 180k on it, it runs fine and I drive it every day, even with the overpowering dog smell from my co-pilots.  I've ridden my bikes with the rubber side up a couple of times so there goes any resale value on that.  My wife now rides my original Suzi and I ride the newer Yami even with the dents and scratches.

If you want to buy and sell every 5 years and resale value is an important consideration then by all means buy what you want and baby it.  I bought my last boat before Katrina and have proceeded to use and beat the hell out of.  Every nick, scar, busted hatch latch is a memory.  Every stain is fish blood from the one that didn't get away.  My wife is going to bury me in that boat.  I will never get true value if I have to sell that boat.

Same way with the smokers,  if you can cook better food then I do with a "better RF smoker" all that means is that I have some more learning to do. When I was young a good friend of mine told me I had to buy this Big Bertha driver if I wanted to be a better golfer.  He never quite understood that playing my own clubs more then once a month would make me an even better golfer.


----------



## va_connoisseur

alblancher said:


> Simple answer  I have kept every smoker I have ever bought.  From the 3 ECBs I learned on to the old style Okie Joe offset I have had for over 20 years to my most recent purchase a Lang 36.  They are tools and each has it's purpose.  Each smoker was a learning experience and a step up in capability.
> 
> Resale value is of no importance to me when discussing tools.  Houses and property, yes, tools and automobiles no.  I use them till they are used up or I tire of them and then I gift them to my family or an employee so they can further enjoy them.  My F150 has over 180k on it, it runs fine and I drive it every day, even with the overpowering dog smell from my co-pilots.  I've ridden my bikes with the rubber side up a couple of times so there goes any resale value on that.  My wife now rides my original Suzi and I ride the newer Yami even with the dents and scratches.
> 
> If you want to buy and sell every 5 years and resale value is an important consideration then by all means buy what you want and baby it.  I bought my last boat before Katrina and have proceeded to use and beat the hell out of.  Every nick, scar, busted hatch latch is a memory.  Every stain is fish blood from the one that didn't get away.  My wife is going to bury me in that boat.  I will never get true value if I have to sell that boat.
> 
> Same way with the smokers,  if you can cook better food then I do with a "better RF smoker" all that means is that I have some more learning to do. When I was young a good friend of mine told me I had to buy this Big Bertha driver if I wanted to be a better golfer.  He never quite understood that playing my own clubs more then once a month would make me an even better golfer.


What he said. Seriously. Every word.


----------



## ribwizzard

First of all. I don't buy any of them! I build my own , to my own specifications.  I take pit building very seriously, and constantly try to improve on design and function.  I'll put my pits up against any of these builders, any day!

Second, Yes, I beat up on Lang! Why? Because I see a builders who has gotten his name out there, and has reaped the benefits from the sales he has received due to the publicity his customers have given him,  and has not ( from what I see) put any percentage of that money into research and development or product improvement.  Ask yourself why would a manufacture continue to have substandard welds after all of these years?  You think hiring cheap labor and having a high turn over might have something to do with it?  Why would they do something as shabby as adding a counterweight to the bottom left end of a cooker instead of re-locating the wheels to a better position?  Because it was cheap and easy and they don't care about the product anymore!

Third, why do I promote Meadow Creek smokers even though I have never owned one , nor do I know or have any connection to that company? Because as a builder, and a designer, I appreciate their commitment to quality and product improvement. I have respect for the standards they hold, and it's apparent that they hire and hold onto good quality craftsmen!  I am old school American, not of the buy it today , send it to they landfill tomorrow , don't care if it comes from a sweatshop Chinese buying Walmart generation.  

I hold myself accountable to my customers to give them the best quality product , with the best workmanship I can deliver at a fair value. I pay my employees well over average wages. I buy them the best quality tooling, give them the best quality training, and they work in some of the best facilities possible in our line of work. They have twice the benefits that any of our competitors give to their employees. We don't cut corners, put out substandard products, throw a patch on something and sell it to our customers. And still are able to be competitive and profitable, year after year.

It all goes back to a saying I grew up hearing and seeing all the time, "Quality Built, Made in America", but it's probably been years since I've heard this or seen this marked on a product I've purchased. And it's sad, and it's one of the major reasons this country is having the problems it is today. Too many people want instant gratification , and will buy " cheap" over quality to save money that they never end up saving in the long run.

I jumped into this conversation because I heard people recommending one brand over another based on price alone. Steering potential customers away from a respectable manufacture that builds high quality products, and towards a manufacturer that has shown to me to only be interested in profits , and has not invested anything into his product to improve quality or design.  Why would you want to promote that? Why would you want to be loyal to this company? Where is the logic?


----------



## dba1954

OMG ... never owner either and goes after defending one over the other. The Lang is a quality build with a solid design. Buy both, become and expert and we Might listen although you have lost credibility at this point.


----------



## delibsribs

I'm hopping in here just to hopefully calm this discussion down a hair. Some good points from both sides here no doubt. For the record dba1954, if you are not familiar with RibWizzard or his work you might want to check it out. His builds are legendary bro! His position on Lang in particular is correct. They work great, their craftsmanship is not that great. That being said, to each his own. But to anyone who has been on this forum for an extended amount of time to say that RibWizzard has lost all credibility is the most ridiculous thing I have ever read here. The guy is a fabricating genius, master welder, and seems to go above and beyond with advice to any and all who ask. I don't even know him and have never met him.


----------



## ribwizzard

I'm just having some fun here!  Tossing out a good spell of B.S. To get 'em all worked up. 

Something bout them Lang folks makes it easy to do.


----------



## va_connoisseur

I'm looking to replace my 120 with a new rig (250 or larger). What are some things I should pay attention to? Where can I find your website or copies of your work RB?

Thanks.


----------



## pig-a-liscious

RibWizzard,

No offence taken by me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have enjoyed my smoking with a wide variety of items on two Lang smokers and the end results were great. I found the smokers relatively easy to use and maintaing temps was pretty easy.

I do, however, agree with you that the build quality does leave something to be desired. I have seen a Cadillac smoker and a jambo and there is no comparison with the build quality and the fit and finish.

One smoker that looks pretty strong to me on the build quality and design are those offered by ~~Rob Marelli, founder and CEO of Seconn Fabrication located in Waterford, CT. who builds the smokers for Myron Mixon...."The King od Q".

I have not seen one in the flesh as yet but I am impressed with what I have seen and read about how the smokers are built.

I would be interested to hear your thoughts, and comments on these smokers.

The web site is as follows:  http://myronmixonsmokers.com/


----------



## ribwizzard

Pig, 

Hopefully some feedback will get to Lane and they will step up the quality and update the designs,  like stated, they are the first to offer a commercially available reverse flow smoker at a some what reasonable price,  they just need to invest some of the fame and profits back into the product and move forward.

Looked at the Mixon smoker briefly, looks like a good quality product.  The only down side I see so far is the use of water .  I myself don't really like a water smoker, but some prefer it.  I'd want to know how the cooker would perform without the water in the pan. I've played around some with cookers with the firebox under the cooking chamber like that and I know that it's hard not to get the baffle to hot from the fire and have too much grease burning up from hitting the hot baffle,  might be why they use the water.  But if they use a double plated baffle system, it might not be a problem. 

As far as advise on a new smoker purchase, I feel that this site has all the information and expertise to help design a better smoker than any of the commercially available cookers on the market ( that I've come across so far ).  I would think that someone could take advantage of all the free information and help available here and come up with a design, aquire the materials, and hire a local weld/fab shop to perform the build and end up with a better cooker built exactly for the way they cook.


----------



## va_connoisseur

RW,

I hired a local guy to do my last build and to me (the untrained eye) it looked and performed great. The only reason I got rid of it was because I want a larger one and the backyard is only so big.

My question was more about what, if anything, are some thing I should ask him about on the new build? I see a lot of people say X smoker is better than Y because of the welds. As a non-wleder are there things I should look out for?

If the question is too general, I understand. I don't know what I don't know.


----------



## ribwizzard

Then start by sitting down and deciding exactly what you want from a cooker.

How much food do you want to be able to prepare

what kind of fuel do you want to use.

Where will it be located. What kind of climate do you have?

Any special cooking characteristics required for your recipes? What temps do you like to cook at? Tell us what you enjoy cooking.

What kind of accesories do you want? Sink, hand wash station, warming boxes, deep fryer? Propane heat?

Tell us everything your looking for so we can figure out what style cooker you need.


----------



## va_connoisseur

OK. My question was too general. To your point above, I've answered all those questions.

Let me be more specific. I hear people beat up on Lang or Bubba and praise Meadow Creek. To me, the untrained welder, the basic difference is one used a matte style paint and doesn't always grind all the welds smooth (Lang and some older Bubbas) while the other uses glossy paint, chrome and smooths the welds (Meadow Creek).

Speaking specifically to the welding, does grinding off the metal/slag provide a more secure or better weld? Are there other quality issues that the average person cannot? Are these actual quality things as opposed to preference or looks things? For instance, I can tell you the difference between using a particular type of RAM in a computer over another. But whether you choose Apple or PC is a personal preference.

Another example, my builder puts square stacks on his smokers. Volume and everything is equal to the round ones (we use the BBQ Builder calulator) but I, and other folks who use him, like the "custom" look of the square stack. If someone tells me that empirically evidence/physics shows the circular stack is better because it draft better due to a lower surface friction and less turbulence, then I will say to him, use a round one on my new build. If people prefer round because it looks better and has no welds, I could care less about that.

In short, are there things that make a reverse flow design better functionally, not cosmetically. Should vents be a certain shape, stacks a particular make up, ends flat vs round, etc. I don't care about shiny paint or chrome.


----------



## ribwizzard

Yes, there are a lot of details that can make one smoker more of a pleasure to operate and cook on over another.  Vent placement, reverse flow pan design, where the grease collects and drains, all the way down to where moisture in the CC collects and drips on your food. How easy it is to move around. Does the smoker seal up, or just have a rain cap that roaches can climb into. Can food roll of the end of the rack and fall down below the reverse pan. How are the racks made? and of what material?  Is the firegrate flat, angled? Does it have a double plated firebox? Where is the center of the fire located in reference to the CC? Is there a baffle plate or is the reverse flow pan just welded to the firebox lid? Have they engineered out the hot spot or just moved the temp guages so as not to show it?

Those are the details you should be concerned with first, the lay out and design, fit and finish come second. Welds can be touched up and paint can be re shot easy enough, but your going to be stuck with the general design of the smoker unless you cut it up and rebuild it.


----------



## ribwizzard

Let's look at firebox design, to start with













image.jpg



__ ribwizzard
__ Mar 11, 2014


















image.jpg



__ ribwizzard
__ Mar 11, 2014


















image.jpg



__ ribwizzard
__ Mar 11, 2014


















image.jpg



__ ribwizzard
__ Mar 11, 2014


----------



## ribwizzard

All, 1/4" plate boxes, but all are different.


----------



## va_connoisseur

That's interesting. The Meadow Creek is similar to the design my builder uses. Never had an issues maintaining a small hot fire.

RB,

I appreciate the info. Like I said, I know how to cook on them but I am no expert in their design.


----------



## ribwizzard

The more you play around with the design, you start noticing what differences effect how you cook. Then your going to want different cookers for doing different cuts of meat.  I tend to build mine more for ribs and chicken,  but would make them slightly different for say..brisket, or whole butts. If I was doing comp.  or if I ran charcoal instead of wood.


----------



## crazyq

i'm with ya RW.

until people actually build one of these pits they have no idea what goes into them. build one to cook well AND look good and you'll see why they cost more. if you want a pit that cooks good but looks OK appearance wise then GO FOR IT! but if you want a pit that cooks just as good or better AND looks good then step up the money and get one. there are many levels of price as far as appearance and cooking and temps and yada yada yada.

but to truly appreciate the value and construction and QUALITY of a great looking and functioning pit build one yourself and go from there. i can kick out a pit in a weekend that will cook good and look like butt and be on the cheap side. 

for the record i only endorse my pits and the pits i've bought and i have not bought a Lang. i looked at them hard when i was looking to purchase a pit and there were a lot of things i didn't like about the trailer cooker and it had nothing to do with the way it cooked. it had to do with the way it was constructed and the way it looked. their "trailer portion" i don't like at all. i don't like the way they don't buff the corners of the cookers, they look sloppy to me. 

this is just all my .02 cents and not poking at anyone or any cooker manufacturer. i just hate when people DOG on a manufacturer cause they put a higher price tag on a cooker cause it looks nicer in quality and appearance. guess what?! it cost more to make them look that good. buy a new truck in primer paint and half the interior and it'll be cheaper. buy one with some extras added to it and it'll be more pricey. just the way it is.


----------



## bigwheel

Not sure about all that but we call them reverse gizmos Georgia Cookers in this part of the world for some reason. Used to be an old guy in Longview who could build a clone for half the money. I think he has now passed but surely his kids are cutting the proverbial fat hawg in the coola on that deal. I can find the number if needed. Let me know thanks.


----------



## pig-a-liscious

RW,

I appreciate your comments and thoughts regarding the Myron MIxon Smokers. I have read several comments from an assortment of people who custom build smokers as you do but I have to believe that Seconn Fabricators is a top of the line company when it comes to fabrication, welding, laser etc.

I come from the corporate world and understand well that companies that have an ISO 9000 rating and maintain it says a lot about their processes, build standards and quality end products that are offered to the public. That's in no way to say or imply that individuals and small companies that have people that have extensive welding and fabrication experience cannot design and build a great smoker.

I am impressed, however, that Myron Mixon, the undisputed king of "Q" and in the Bar-B-Que Hall of Fame has selected a very top of the line fabrication company to build his line of smokers to his style of smoking and build quality demands.I just  found out today that Tuffy Stone, two time national "Q" champion and owner of Cool Smoke restaurants owns and uses a Myron Mixon Smoker. Additionally, so does Melissa Cookston, national BBQ competitor, judge and owner of a restaurant in Memphis, TN called Memphis Barbeque Company. These folks in and of themselves have the wherewithal to purchase any smoker available on the market or have one custom built from a fabricator but they haven't and instead chose a Myron Mixon Smoker. Having respect for these people who are some of the top competition BBQ smokers in the country and having won hundreds of thousands of dollars in the business sends a rather positive message to me that the Mixon Smokers are probably a great product to own and use both personally and in competitive or commercial applications.

I am not sure that you agree with me on the above points that I have mentioned and I most certainly have respect for your opinion. I additionally hope that I have not offended you in anyway.

First and last let me say that what I know about welding, laser cutting steel, welding, and fabrication you could put on the tip of a needle.

I make a good deal of my business decisions by doing my due diligence and with extensive research and conversations with people have purchased and utilized products or services that I am considering investing in.

Harv


----------



## ribwizzard

Pig...,

It looks like a quality product, no doubt!

I only brought up that point because I could not tell from the pics how they designed that part of the cooker. It may or may not be an issue. I just know when I played around building a configuration like that, it was a problem for me. And my design.

I want to add something for people looking to buy a smoker;

There are as many different designs to smokers as there are different techniques of cooking BBQ.  If you been cooking for a while and have certain cooking techniques that you use, make sure that the design your thinking of purchasing will still allow you to cook in the way you are used to. Or you will be starting all over from scratch again. 

What you like to use for fuel, what temps you cook at, if you use water or not, ..all these should be taken into consideration. 

And if your a novice, it's easy enough to sample other cooks BBQ until you find the flavor your looking to achieve, and then snoop around their pit to see what they are using and doing to achieve that. 

So you can either buy a pit and learn to cook on it, or pick out a pit that will cook the way you want it to. 

Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## ribwizzard

And being from Lutz, whats your thoughts on Pats Ho-made?


----------



## pig-a-liscious

Rib,

You bring up very excellent points for consideration on a smoker selection and I agree with you. All smoker styles, builds and smoking techniques will not generate the same food taste results.

This may seem somewhat confusing to some people and a little bit scary but as you have so well put........it is the way it is.

I don't know if you would agree, but I believe if most people wanting to purchase a smoker to barbeque a variety of things like chicken, chicken wings, ribs, butts, brisket, sausage and other items do a bit of research on forums, talk with friends and speak with people who have successful barbeque restaurants.....Not the national chains and folks who do barbeque catering for a living they will find a world of good information on who cooks what on what type of smoker, the good and bad results they have had and why they enjoy the smoker that they have purchased.

I personally have learned a wealth of great information from this smoking forum, watching the kingsford BBQ pitmasters competition that is on discovery America channel watching some of the best BBQ competition people smoking a wide variety of products and see what smokers they use and why and look at the results and who wins what. I have also personally contacted several of these top competitors and spoken with them about why they selected the smoker that they have, etc. In Aaron Franklins case, a judge on this program and owner of Franklins BBQ in Austin, TX he designed and built his own 500 gal. smokers that he uses for his restaurant. He as well as a whole host of folks in the BBQ smoking world have all kinds of clips on YouTube that someone can glean a ton of information from.

Now that I have gone through all that rambling on I will be quiet and listen.

Pig


----------



## crazyq

I personally like the jacks ol south cookers (myrons). But the price is up there on them. If i had the cash, id buy one and give it a whirl. 

But just as RW has said as well as Pig has, you gotta learn a pit in order to cook good Q with it. 

Even on Pitmasters, Tuffy had issues with myrons cooker whereas myron makes it look easy. Tuffy was used to the offset he cooks on and going from one cooking style to another is a big change and just someone doesnt like it or says it dont cook well doesnt always mean its a bad cooker.


----------



## ribwizzard

I think if the really wanted a cook off, they should set up about five styles of cookers and make each cook cook something on each style. That would be a good show to me!


----------



## whispike1

Ribwizzard,
You seem very knowledgable, what are your thoughts if any on the Gator Pits line of smokers? I'm looking to purchase my first smoker and am trying to make an informed decision.


----------



## mfalto

When selecting a smoker its good to take your time because there are a lot of good ones out there.  How you plan to use it will be a huge determining factor in which type is best for you.  I bought an American Barbeque Systems, All Star.  Look at the threads I have started for my comments on this smoker. .  Ive had mine a year now and have done at least 30 smokes in it and I have no regrets .   Good luck on you purchase.  mfalto


----------



## shorty2270

WIIL SOMEONE JUST ANSWER THE QUESTION IS LANG THE BEST OR NOT PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pineywoods

shorty2270 said:


> WIIL SOMEONE JUST ANSWER THE QUESTION IS LANG THE BEST OR NOT PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Different people have different opinions personally I own a Lang


----------



## nybbq

This was quite an interesting read and going back and forth on different smokers. I have a Meadow Creek TS 250 smoker and really like it and it cooks very well with all the different meats I smoke in it. I will add info as to why I picked Meadow Creek.   The 250 was the size I wanted and would be able to do a weekend cook for myself to a big grad party with lots of people. During the summer I cook almost every weekend on it right up to winter, I have cooked all day with the temps down in the teens so it will cook in the cold temps holding 225-250. When winter gets here I choose to keep it in my barn and not out in the snow bank. I wanted to be able to cook ribs, pork butts, turkeys, chicken, meat loaf and whole hog. With a Meadow Creek all the racks are full size and removable 304 stainless steel. So when I cook a 150lb hog I can take the top rack out and cook the hog on the bottom rack pretty easy. When cooked two of us just slide the bottom rack out and set it up on a good solid table to pull the meat apart. I really like the removable stainless racks for this reason, I can move the cooked food very easy and then clean up the racks after and they look as good as new.   It also has doors/shelves on both sides so checking and pulling food out is easy, the doors seal up tight with no leaking around them. There are latches on each end that I liked so when I’m towing it around I know the doors are not banging open and closed. The warming box is great for holding cooked foods or just warming up any foods not being smoked. The bottom rack is also the top of the fire box so I like to put my pan of beans there to cook them up. The frame is solid with full sized wheels for good towing and being able to push it around my barn or yard if needed. It’s a solid 1650 pound smoker alone and even more when I have the front wood box full of wood. I also received a title with it so If your state requires it to be registered its easy to get it done having that in hand. The fire box is easy to control and enough room for charcoal and wood. I usually add 2 medium sized split pieces of wood every hr. or so, depends on the temps im cooking at and the outside temp as well. I hope I did not ramble on to long but after reading this I thought I would add why I picked a Meadow Creek and my thoughts on it. I have to be pushing 4 years with it and many cooks to boot. It’s been a great smoker and would buy another tomorrow, I did pay a bit more for it but I feel that I got what I paid for.


----------



## joefrommaryland

shorty2270 said:


> WIIL SOMEONE JUST ANSWER THE QUESTION IS LANG THE BEST OR NOT PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I don't think there is a best.  You pick an F150, a Silverado, a Ram (or maybe even a Tundra) and they're all great trucks that do a nice job.


----------



## thedigitale

I spent months trying to answer the "which is best" question, and finally ordered a Meadow Creek. Here's why:

Positive Locks: I don't want doors bouncing around when I transport the smoker. I shouldn't have to bungee cord something specially meant to travel.

Firebox Design: The ash pan is a no-brainer in my mind. I like an easy cleanup.

Build Quality: Poor attention to detail on welds tells me that you don't want to take a few extra minutes to make a better product. If you're not willing to put forth the effort to build your product well, I lose my faith in your ability to check other details. Maybe that's not the case, but perception is important.

Clear options: The options were very well laid out, and made sense. Can I get a charcoal pan for the Lang? A Cover? Who knows? 

Shipping: Lang is direct only, and freight would have cost around $600. Meadow Creek has a reseller in PA where I can drive and pick up my smoker. It also gives me the opportunity to inspect it first. When I compared the cost with shipping, the Meadow Creek wasn't much more.

I'm not trashing Lang, but those were the reasons I went with a Meadow Creek over a Lang. Once I cook on my new smoker, I can give a review of that one, but still won't be able to compare the two.


----------



## twistedhickory

20150414_143128.jpg



__ twistedhickory
__ Apr 14, 2015


----------



## twistedhickory

today on my lang!


----------



## gary s

Nice looking Smoke

Gary


----------



## buttburner

shorty2270 said:


> WIIL SOMEONE JUST ANSWER THE QUESTION IS LANG THE BEST OR NOT PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


define "best"


----------



## twistedhickory

20150421_131642.jpg



__ twistedhickory
__ Apr 23, 2015


----------



## twistedhickory

Absolutely the best in my opinion,I just bought a lang 60 deluxe and it cooks flawlessly with 2 sticks an hour with hardly any temp variance.


----------



## pig-a-liscious

*Shorty,*

*I am not sure exactly what you are referring to with your question, "Is Lang The Best"? I think that all of us on this forum that would like to be of help to you need to better understand what you are saying when you refer to "Best".*

*I don't know that anyone, even many of the top BBQ Competitors would tell you that any "One" BBQ Smoker would be perhaps classified as the "Best" in all the many areas that one might consider or make an evaluation with.*

*Additionally, many of the top BBQ contenders all around the country who compete in many BBQ circuits including of course the biggest (KCBS) events will tell you that there are a number of outstanding commercially available smokers on the market that produce outstanding quality "Q". One of the biggest keys to producing great "Q" is knowing your smoker well and managing your interior smoker temperature well.*

*Some of the most expensive BBQ Smokers on the market today will NOT guarantee that what you smoke will turn out just great because of the smoker alone. You have to learn it, know it and work with it closely to get the kind of great tasting results that you want.*

*I have smoked Butts, Ribs, Chicken, sausage and turkeys on a Lang 60 Deluxe and a Lang 108 Deluxe and gotten very nice results from both but I had to learn how the smoker worked.*

*I have tasted the very same items as I just mentioned smoked on a Peoria Smoker and a Jambo Smoker and the quality was just as good.*

*I have to agree with the comments from my friend "RibWizzard". If you lined up 3-4 or more quality smokers together, smoked the very same items from the same butcher shop or market with people who knew their smoker well, I would suspect that you would taste some great "Q" from all of them.*

*Pig *


----------



## twistedhickory

I agree with pig 100%!I've smoked about 7 times on my lang and I still haven't completely learned it yet, but I do feel as far as a reverse flow smoker it's the best out there! I'm no professional but I've had great results every smoke! Best of luck to you! Steve


----------



## buttburner

in all due respect I don't know how anyone can say a Lang RF is the best thing out there.

My Shirley RF is in a class by itself. I have cooked side by side with my buddies Lang 60 on several occasions and not only is the quality of the build superior, it uses less fuel, cooks faster and more evenly.

We cooked 18 butts on each one, not all of his were finished at the same time, and we had to rotate some of them.

Here is a pic of the 2 pits together so you can see I am not just spewing hot air. This was at a charity cook for the Michigan Veterans Foundation

I also want to mention that each pit made by Shirley Fabrication is made to order. And the price is the same if not less than a Lang

thanks













IMG_2387.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Apr 29, 2015


















IMG_1606.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Apr 29, 2015


















IMG_2381.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Apr 29, 2015


----------



## pig-a-liscious

*ButtBurner,*

*I have taken the opportunity to take a look at the smokers manufactured by Shirley Fabrication and it looks and sounds like they make a very nice smoker.*

*Based on a few things that you have said regarding your comparison of smoking on your Shirley and your friends Lang 60 I would take issue with a couple of things that you mention.*

*The first would be the use of less fuel....charcoal/wood. If you cooked 18 butts for 10 hours or more at a managed internal smoker temperature of 225 degrees, low and slow on both smokers and your saying that the Lang 60 used significantly more wood then I would say that I don't think your friend knows less than what he needs to in firebox heat management.*

*When you speak of your Shirley smoker cooking faster than the Lang 60 Once again I would question the fire management or how you are actually smoking the butts. Did you smoke the butts for 10 hours sitting on the smoker grate shelves uncovered or did you smoke them on the grate or in an aluminum pan for 3-4 hours, then cover the pans with double heavy duty foil for the remaining time? This procedure will make a big difference. The Shirley and the Lang are both 1/4 inch steel and neither is insulated so if you are managing your internal smoker temperature well........using perhaps a Maverick ET as an independent temperature gage to that which comes with the smoker.*

*There should NOT be any great variable in the time that the butts are finished between the two smokers due to any major differences in smoker build. Having to rotate any of the butts is again an internal temperature issue.*

*I make my statements above in that I have smoked probably 500-700 butts, ribs, turkeys and whole chickens on a Lang 60 Deluxe and a Lang108 Deluxe for going on two years.*

*The smoking team that I work with has fed crowds of 1000+ on numerous occasions and (a) I don't use an excessive amount of wood to cook, quite the contrary. The Lang's are fuel efficient given that you know well how to manage your firebox and maximize it's capabilities. (b) the butts we smoke for 10-12 hours at 225 seasoned of course and when we take them out of the smoker, take the aluminum foil off, there is a ton of juice in the pans and the butts are very moist when we pull them apart and have great taste. Additionally, I never have to rotate or move the pans.*

*The pricing on the Shirley's and the Lang's I think are pretty comparable feature to feature. I will say that the Lang's build quality, welding and making the exterior finish smooth and even is much less that what I think it should be. I'll have to take your word that the Shirley's are much better in that I have never seen one personally and I can't see from their pictures any close ups and different sides of the smoker to make a comment.*

*Now if you want to take a step up in the world of smokers with tremendous build quality, design, incredible efficiency and the ability to smoke low and slow for up to 18 hours, totally unattended. Set the internal temperature that you want the smoker to be, set the internal finished temperature of what you are smoking  and forget it......look at the smoker internal temperature as well as internal temperature of what you are smoking on an iPhone if you use one via your home Wi-Fi. from inside your home or while you are downtown shopping and make any adjustments to either the internal smoker temperature or the final meat temperature that you want real time.*

*This is a fully insulated smoker and firebox that will let you get (3) separate smoking sessions of 10 hours with one fill of charcoal and wood. Grill steaks, cook hamburgers or hotdogs as well. This is a smoker and an outdoor grill all-in-one !!*

*Go to Peoria Cookers and take a look for yourself.*

http://www.peoriacookers.com/custom-cookers/meat-monster-mif.html  

*Some Features:*

Insulated cooking chamber
Specifically designed for quick and very easy cleanout
Custom designed spring assist system allows for adjustment of the lid weight from 2 to 135lbs
High tech oil impregnated bronze bushings for all rotating parts
Cooker is insulated with two layers of 1/4" steel with 2" of ceramic insulation in between the layers of steel
Made from high quality “pickled and oiled” steel for a smoother finish
Painted in a state of the art paint booth to prevent dust contamination using a high quality heat and corrosion resistant paint for durability
Twin smoke stacks give the option for high or low draw
All trailer safety features built in compliance with the National Association of Trailer Manufacturer (current member)


----------



## grillmonkey

> WIIL SOMEONE JUST ANSWER THE QUESTION IS LANG THE BEST OR NOT PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No, it is not. But I still want one bad!!!!! See this thread: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...alk-me-out-of-a-lang-36-original-patio-smoker


----------



## buttburner

I have a few pics on my pc that show some of the quality. I can take plenty more if you want to see them. I challenge you to find a weld or craftsmanship better on any pit.

The first pit is not mine, my chimneys are different

the second pic was taken of my pit during the build

As far as fuel consumption and evenness of cooking all I can go by is the side to side experience of 2 cooks. The owner of the Lang certainly knows how to maintain the fire, he did on mine while I took a few naps.

The draft on the 2 pits are very different, as are the configuration of the plates, fireboxes, chimineys etc.

This all adds up

to answer this question-*Did you smoke the butts for 10 hours sitting on the smoker grate shelves uncovered or did you smoke them on the grate or in an aluminum pan for 3-4 hours, then cover the pans with double heavy duty foil for the remaining time? This procedure will make a big difference*

*w*e do not wrap or use a foil pan. Both pits cooked the butts in exactly the same manner. you can see that in the pics.













IMG_1456.JPG



__ buttburner
__ May 1, 2015


















IMG_1305.JPG



__ buttburner
__ May 1, 2015


----------



## dd mau

I drove to Nahunta ,GA to pick up my custom 36 patio and I would like to say, "They can't keep them in stock"! I trailered it to Florida and did ribs, a whole pork shoulder, and a huge brisket from Costco in Nokomis ,FLA and people were standing in line at 8:30 pm to "git you some". So much fun was had by all. Thank the Lord for cold Bud light!


----------



## pig-a-liscious

DD Mau,

Sounds to me like your trip was well worth it and you are enjoying some great "Q".

I am sure that you will have your neighbors slapin their lips when you fire up the smoker and trying to find an excuse to ring your door bell...LOL.

Hope you have a great summer smoking away.

Pig


----------



## cats49er

Lots of good smokers,if learn to use it well. But for the money I love my lang 60 deluxe .If you do you part it won't fail ya. Just my 2 cent worth.


----------



## seriousbbqs

> I currently have a Meadow Creek SQ36 with a second tear rack and cover which I am going to be selling later this month.
> 
> The smoker has been OK.......but had I looked at or more importantly spoken to someone who had a Lang smoker I would have bought the Lang hands down.
> 
> I recently had the opportunity to work with a BBQ Team at a local Church that has a Lang 108 (Big Guy Don'ta Ya Know) and we smoked more than 85 butts last weekend for three events and I was absolutely blown away with the ease of use with the smoker, the consistent temperatures from one end to the other and didn't have to cut down two trees work of wood.
> 
> The BBQ Team Lead has a Lang 60 which was used as well for a second function and we loaded that up with butts as well.
> 
> Now, having said all of that, I have spent the last three months doing my due diligence on a an upgrade smoker to the Meadow Creek and I am going to purchase their 48 Patio Model.
> 
> I spent a great deal of time this year watching the Kingsford BBQ Pit masters program on the TV weekly and paid particular attention to who was cooking on what kind of smoker. In the final episode when it was down to three people for the $50K prize two of the three cooked on a Lang Smoker and the individual who finally one the $50K Smoked on a Lang.
> 
> Now I know that I am rambling on and I apologize to you. If you price out the Meadow Creek SQ36 with the second tier rack which you would want and a cover you are looking at around $1200.00+.
> 
> I would highly recommend to you to go to the Lang Smoker web site, spend sometime watching the free videos and they have the Kingsford BBQ Pitt Masters episodes on their site that you can see. Watch Ben Lang show you how to start a fire and season & clean your smoker as well.
> 
> If you haven't already looked at Lang I would highly recommend that you do and they have a nice looking 36 Patio model that is  just a little smaller than the 48 that I am going to order. Please note that the Lang Smoker is the "True Reverse Flow Smoker" and the only one on the market. I found out through a lot of digging that folks from Meadow Creek came down to Georgia, bought a Lang and tried to copy Ben Lang's reverse flow smoker design but I can personally tell you that their smoker does NOT smoke like a Lang. The butts we cooked for 12 hours and the pulled pork was moist and out of this world. Now the Lang 36 patio model costs $1095.00. Please go on the Lang Forum here and read some of the many comments from Lang owners.


Hey, guys!

I know this discussion started a couple years ago, but in all fairness, I wanted to point out that the Meadow Creek SQ36 is not a reverse flow smoker. It's a small and cheaper model for backyarders who want a well built smoker. If you're comparing Meadow Creek with Lang, it's important to compare them with the TS models, such as the TS70P or the trailer models such as the TS250.

The TS models cook like a dream and they look sharp too, especially when you add stainless steel shelves and trim package!


----------

